# New digital books for the Kindle at www.newkindlebooks.com



## Vellum Publishing Inc (Mar 7, 2009)

Vellum Publishing, Inc. is offering a new line of digital fiction books for the Amazon Kindle e-book portable reading device.  Dedicated to presenting quality entertaining fiction to the public at a very affordable price, Vellum Publishing, Inc., in conjunction with Amazon.com’s Kindle Store, is offering an increasing number of inexpensive downloadable books.  

The Vellum Publishing, Inc. digital catalogue contains everything from the perennial best-selling children’s book, THE LEGEND OF THE TOOTH FAIRY: THE TOUCH OF KINDNESS to mysteries, thrillers, adventures, humor novels, short story collections, plays and musicals.  All books in the catalogue can be downloaded to the Kindle reader in less than a minute at a fraction of the price of hardcover or even paperback copies of fiction books.

“Like the rest of society, the publishing industry is in an economic crisis,” states Vellum 
President, Chet Meyer.  “People no longer want to pay high prices for the pleasure of reading traditional bound books.  By our name, you can tell that we are aware of the historical continuum of written communication.  Vellum was the parchment-like animal skin used as the medium of ancient texts, some profusely illuminated in the middle ages.  But, with our society’s dependence upon cell phones, computers and other handy electronic devices, the ink-and-paper age of publishing is over.  With the advent of the Amazon Kindle and over 240,000 books, newspapers, and magazines now available in digital form for the Kindle reader, the public can now buy bestsellers as well as works by first-time authors with fresh ideas at extremely affordable prices.”

Meyer continued, “We are acutely aware that many recent digital books are poorly-structured, hastily self-published works.  However, Vellum Publishing, Inc. stands behind our Kindle ‘shelf,’ and guarantees that every book in the company catalogue will be chosen and edited with the very highest of professional standards.”

A sampling of Vellum Publishing, Inc. offerings is available at www.newkindlebooks.com.  There, readers will find the book cover illustrations, brief descriptions of the plots, prices, and a direct link to the Amazon Kindle Store.  Vellum Publishing, Inc. urges Digital Generation readers to check the website often for its ever-expanding list of quality digital fiction.  Meyer is proud of the Vellum Publishing, Inc. motto: “When mainstream publishing finally went digital, we were already there.”


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. "People You've Passed" sounds really interesting. I just requested a sample.


----------



## Vellum Publishing Inc (Mar 7, 2009)

*Information Update for Kindle readers*: FOUNTAIN, a hard-hitting, not-for-the-squeamish thriller about discovering the Fountain of Youth, but at the cost of unspeakable acts, just got a RAVE 5 OUT OF 5 STAR REVIEW which Vellum posted at www.newkindlebooks.com , for anyone interested.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

I *loved *the video at the site. Who is that - Chet, the publisher? Just the smile on my face from the video has made me determined to try a couple of their offerings.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Wanted to mention that I've downloaded the samples for two of Vellum's books: _Fountain _and _Eve of Regression_.


----------



## Vellum Publishing Inc (Mar 7, 2009)

Information Update: Vellum Publishing, Inc. has added two new screenplays to their Kindle book shelf at www.newkindlebooks.com , for those who might be interested in reading screenplays on the Kindle.


----------



## Silver (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank you for bringing these Vellum publications to my attention (I think).    I just requested about half a dozen samples.


----------



## Veronica (Jan 23, 2009)

Vellum Publishing Inc said:


> Meyer is proud of the Vellum Publishing, Inc. motto: "When mainstream publishing finally went digital, we were already there."


love that!!


----------



## Vellum Publishing Inc (Mar 7, 2009)

auntmarge -  Thanks for the review on FOUNTAIN and for pointing out that there are some missing words in the Kindle text.  Vellum will make the editing corrections.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Vellum Publishing Inc said:


> auntmarge - Thanks for the review on FOUNTAIN and for pointing out that there are some missing words in the Kindle text. Vellum will make the editing corrections.


You're welcome! I'd have kept track of the editing issues but I was too anxious to find out what happened in the book to stop....

Also, I wanted to mention that the font you have the book programmed for was much better on the K2 than most of the books offered by Amazon. If you could let me know what it is I'll forward the info to both the Amazon discussion group talking about the text on K2 and also Amazon CS. The print was much darker and heavier, made reading about as easy as on the K1 (although I still find the dark green-gray distracting). I was thrilled, figured Amazon had figured out a solution, but no. Someone on another group thought it was the font you chose when you submitted the book to Amazon.


----------



## Vellum Publishing Inc (Mar 7, 2009)

auntmarge - The font Vellum Publishing, Inc. is using is Times New Roman 12 *BOLD*. We found that editing the books for conversion in BOLD before having them upoaded made them easier to read on the Kindle 2. Thanks for all your information and feel free to pass on our use of BOLD for editing before the books are taken through the Amazon upload conversion. This is exactly what Vellum feels should be the relationship between readers and publishers, and we are determined to help foster. Publishers who are ready and willing to listen, and readers giving feedback to publishers in a wonderful spirit of coorperation to help provide the best reading experience for the Kindle community. All the best. - Vellum Publishing, Inc. www.newkindlebooks.com


----------



## Vellum Publishing Inc (Mar 7, 2009)

Information update for Kindle readers: Vellum Publishing Inc. has uploaded a video @ www.newkindlebooks.com explaining how Vellum has formatted their books in *BOLD* and added the decalgirl.com 9000 skin to the Kindle 2 to create a darker, easier-to-read text.


----------



## auntmarge (Dec 4, 2008)

Vellum Publishing Inc said:


> Information update for Kindle readers: Vellum Publishing Inc. has uploaded a video @ www.newkindlebooks.com explaining how Vellum has formatted their books in *BOLD* and added the decalgirl.com 9000 skin to the Kindle 2 to create a darker, easier-to-read text.


Thanks, guys. The decalgirl skin you show makes me want to get one now to see if it will make a difference for non-bold books (as in, most of what Amazon offers). I'm going to write Amazon to pass along to suggestion about using a bold font.


----------



## Vellum Publishing Inc (Mar 7, 2009)

*Information Update for Kindle Readers*: Vellum Publishing, Inc. has set up a unique experience for sampling the digital novel, MEAN DAYS at www.newkindlebooks.com . After you download the free sample and read the prologue, you can click on an instant audio sample of the entire first chapter, and read along on your Kindle free sample as you listen to the instant audio. The company has set up the first two chapters of MEAN DAYS with "read-along audio samples" for a unique sampling experience. If readers like the experiment, Vellum will follow up with other unique "free reading/audio combination samples" in the future. Let the company know at their email on the site if you like the experiment and feel it enhances the sampling of the digital book. Thanks.


----------

